# Wo kann man das kaufen?



## skorpionle (29. November 2012)

Ich suche Frontpanels,
und zwar solche hier:


http://images.idgentertainment.de/images/idgwpgsgp/bdb/2007883/600x.jpg


Sprich diese schwarzen kleinen Steckverbindungen.


Wo kann man die kaufen?
Bezeichnung muss keine drauf sein. Hauptsache die größe passt.
Oder gibt es auch etwas vergleichbares?
Nach ATX-Steckern habe ich auch schon gesucht... leider erfolglos... 

Oder heißen die Teile evtl. nur anders?


----------



## Rurdo (29. November 2012)

Du wirst da wenig erfolg haben, denn die dinger sind ans Frontpanel gelötet...
Die einzige Möglichkeit wär ein billiges Gehäuse zu kaufen und dann von dort die Kabel abnehmen und dann hast du die kabel...


----------



## Otep (29. November 2012)

Puh!!!

Ich habe mir mal die Einpin (weiblein) in nem Elektrofachmarkt (wie so n Tante Emma Laden) gekauft...
War allerdings echt ein gefrimmel das ganze zusammen zu fummeln...

Da würde ich mal schaun ob es bei Dir so n laden gibt... bei uns gibts den leider nicht mehr


----------



## PHENOMII (29. November 2012)

Schreib mir mal eine PM, http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/89003-skorpionle.htmlskorpionle!
Ich könnte dir sehr warscheinlich weiter helfen 

Lieben Gruß
PHENOMII


----------



## skorpionle (29. November 2012)

Das ist jetzt natürlich mal richtig mies....
Das kann doch nicht sein, das es diese kleinen Plastikteilchen nicht zu kaufen gibt... 
Ich brauche nämlich einige... 

@ Otep

warum ein gefrimmel das ganze zusammen zu fummeln?
Ist das nicht wie bei vielen anderen Steckern auch, das man einfach das Kabel reinschiebt,
und es dann sich innen drin verharkt? 

Grüße


----------



## Supeq (29. November 2012)

Am günstigsten wärs wohl , die aus nem alten PC rauszuschneiden. Fahr doch mal beim lokalen Recyclinghof vorbei, die sollten das in Massen da haben ^^


----------



## Murxwitz (29. November 2012)

Falls du löten kannst und etwas Schrumpfschlauch hast, kannst du mal nach Buchsenleisten schauen, sind halt optisch nicht  ganz so schön passen aber


----------



## Franzl (29. November 2012)

Ohne da jetzt nachgeschaut zu haben solltest du das auf www.reichelt.de finden. Die haben eigentlich alles an kleinkram.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. November 2012)

Ich würde da auch den Alt PC plündern, ist die einfachste Geschichte. Endweder dann irgendwo in LED 7 Schalternähe abschneiden oder ablöten und mit den jetzigen Elementen verbinden.


----------



## OctoCore (29. November 2012)

Das nennt sich Pfostensteckverbinder (für das 2,54mm-Raster) .
Für die zweireihigen Pfostenleisten mit Plastikkragen drumrum ("Wanne") wie bei USB-Anschlüssen auf dem Board oder den klassischen IDE-Anschlüssen auch Wannensteckverbinder.


----------



## skorpionle (29. November 2012)

Bist Du sicher?
Unter Pfostensteckverbindungen 2,54mm findet man mehr so etwas hier:

http://static4.tme.eu/katalog_pics/f/2/8/f282973daf6420f4ab11c48f2402c6a3/280358.jpg

oder

http://static2.tme.eu/katalog_pics/f/b/a/fba31801e9bed0b1bdd1dfd3cfdc361d/ncdg-02.jpg


ich glaube mehr, das das die Anschlüsse auf dem Motherboard für die Lüfter sind...


----------



## OctoCore (29. November 2012)

Dass die Pins auf dem Board Pfostenstecker heißen und in dem Raster aufgebaut sind, ist aber so.
Und die passenden Gegenstücke haben eben den entsprechenden Namen. 
Manch einer nennt sie auch schlicht "Kabelschuhe". Das ist aber IMHO doch etwas ZU allgemein.

Zumindest der erste Stecker würde auch als Anschluß für Reset/Power-Taster passen. Der hat nur im Unterschied zu den windigen Steckerchen der Gehäuse eben auch die Snap-in-"Widerhaken" für eine entsprechende Wanne.
Das kann natürlich dazu führen (grade, wenn man bei dem zweireihigen Pfostenfeld zwei übereinander stecken muss), dass es etwas eng wird, okay. Ach was schreib ich - kann - mit Sicherheit wirds eng. Wenn man nicht biegen möchte, dann muss man überflüssige Nasen mit dem Cutter bearbeiten.

Sowas passt eher (für zwei Pins).

Der Königsweg wäre, gleich einen Stecker zu nehmen, der das ganze Frontpanelanschluss-Pfostenfeld abdeckt und dort die entsprechenden Kabel einführen. Dann hat man nur einen Stecker und kann sich das ganze übliche Gefummel nämlich sparen. Mir geht das immer ziemlich auf den Nerv. 
Und eigentlich müsste der Stecker auch beim Motherboardwechsel passen - denn die Belegegung des Pfostenfeldes ist genormt.
Uneigentlich hat sich z.B. Asus in der Vergangenheit nie daran gehalten und immer ein eigenes Süppchen gekocht. Wie das aktuell aussieht - keine Ahnung.

Die Stecker an Lüftern sind in der Regel Crimp-Stecker.

Immer gut für Stecker jeder Art:
http://www.kabelschuhe-shop.de/Steckverbinder:::314.html?gclid=CLmu4_PL1J8CFcGAzAodBjaJcw

Ob es die Stecker ohne störende Nasen und sonstige Halterungen dort gibt - echt keine Ahnung - da muss man sich durchkämpfen.


----------



## energy85 (30. November 2012)

Hallo,
Du könntest dir aber auch dieses Set bestellen

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Frontpanelverlängerung 30cm - Schwarz Phobya Frontpanelverlängerung 30cm - Schwarz 87487

Und dir herschneiden


----------



## joasas (30. November 2012)

Headers


----------



## skorpionle (30. November 2012)

Danke nun für die ganzen Links, bin nun fündig geworden.


Grüße


----------

